# 3/8 warthog. Is there anything it cant do.



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have only had a 3/8 warthog for a few months now on a 4000 psi 9gpm unit but today I got to thinking about this thing and thought I would see how others feel. 

IMO this thing takes a bit of getting used to before you can use it's full potential and a camera is a must to position it properly with roots but I feel like it's the only nozzle I use for 3-6" pipe no matter the access point or type of clog

This thing functions as a flusher, penetrator, descaler, root head grease head you name it. I don't really have any complaints but again I have only had it three months now. I should add it gets used 3-4 times a day.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

http://youtu.be/LOzn4CvVwvw

I dress like this while I operate it so that probably helps as well


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Did you ever get the Root Ranger?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Not yet on the RR. Now that I have gotten familiar with the WH I don't know if I want something that has to be in front of the blockage to be effective.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Someone said we have the same setup as far as jesters. I used mine for the first time yest. There was a root in the line that had to be 1/4" thick. I tried like hell and could not cut through it. Any ideas?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I had trouble with it at first as well. It's all about proper positioning. Are you using a camera with your hog?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I'm pretty sure the 3/8" Warthog can't do what a 1/2" Warthog can do as fast as it can....:laughing:

It's a good nozzle for sure....


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

I lined myself up with the camera and pulled it back about 8' or so. It wouldnt cut that damn thing.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

stecar said:


> I lined myself up with the camera and pulled it back about 8' or so. It wouldnt cut that damn thing.


What wouldn't. The RR or WH. 

What's your gpm & pressure


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

WH, 9 gpm around 3800


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> Not yet on the RR. Now that I have gotten familiar with the WH I don't know if I want something that has to be in front of the blockage to be effective.


Well, you don't HAVE to be in front of the clog. It does make it easier but you can be in front if it and if you have flow the water will wash the roots or whatever down after the RR shreds them. The RR can easily slice thru 1/4" roots. 

Like Gear Junkie suggests and I agree, a foot pedal makes the RR a lot easier to use. But being you have the setup that you do with the Brute, I wouldn't purchase the RR. With a 9 GPM at 4K psi jetter you have a lot more options than those of us using a 4.5 GPM @ 3500 psi jetter.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been cutting roots with the front nozzle no issue. I usually position it about 6 " behind the infested joint. Everything here is 6" clay once the line leaves foundation


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Unclog. Our sewers are mostly 6 inch to. I agree with you. Its almost a one stop nozzle.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> Unclog. Our sewers are mostly 6 inch to. I agree with you. Its almost a one stop nozzle.


For the most part I only get a 3 or 4 inch inside clean out to work with though. Before I had this I use to have to fight 6" cutters thru the cast before I could fully clean the 6" clay. The 3/8 hog just glides right in


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Well, you don't HAVE to be in front of the clog. It does make it easier but you can be in front if it and if you have flow the water will wash the roots or whatever down after the RR shreds them. The RR can easily slice thru 1/4" roots. Like Gear Junkie suggests and I agree, a foot pedal makes the RR a lot easier to use. But being you have the setup that you do with the Brute, I wouldn't purchase the RR. With a 9 GPM at 4K psi jetter you have a lot more options than those of us using a 4.5 GPM @ 3500 psi jetter.


I just meant the head had to make it past the root mass to cut it loose whereas the hog can burrow thru. I am kind of talking out of my ass though since I have never used a RR


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> I just meant the head had to make it past the root mass to cut it loose whereas the hog can burrow thru. I am kind of talking out of my ass though since I have never used a RR



You are accurate. You can punch a hole through the root mass with a spade bit first to get water to flow first before you go at it with the RR but yes you do need to establish flow first if you are jetting from upstream. Whenever I finally get the Brute I would probably use your method more than likely with the warthog


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> You are accurate. You can punch a hole through the root mass with a spade bit first to get water to flow first before you go at it with the RR but yes you do need to establish flow first if you are jetting from upstream. Whenever I finally get the Brute I would probably use your method more than likely with the warthog


I put it down lines that are holding all the time. I just push by hand till it stops then start it up. I can usually tell by watching the water in the clean out when I have established flow and I will shut the Jetter down and let everything drain before dropping camera and cleaning joint by joint. Haven't flooded anyone yet knock on wood.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> I put it down lines that are holding all the time. I just push by hand till it stops then start it up. I can usually tell by watching the water in the clean out when I have established flow and I will shut the Jetter down and let everything drain before dropping camera and cleaning joint by joint. Haven't flooded anyone yet knock on wood.


Hahaha. I hope you didn't just jinx yourself. That is why I like the foot pedal method. You can maintain control more easily. But I know you said you didn't care for it.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Not that I don't care for it mine is just so stiff to operate. I looked inside and it's really just a lever that pushed a pressure washer trigger. I could probably loosen it up if I took the time. Been using the ball valve for the most part. I really should get around to looking at that thing but right now I am way to busy drinking crown and coke while I bull**** about nozzles on here with you guys.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> Not that I don't care for it mine is just so stiff to operate. I looked inside and it's really just a lever that pushed a pressure washer trigger. I could probably loosen it up if I took the time. Been using the ball valve for the most part. I really should get around to looking at that thing but right now I am way to busy drinking crown and coke while I bull**** about nozzles on here with you guys.


Haha. There are worse ways to spend a beautiful Saturday afternoon. We're having awesome weather here today in southern Texas.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Illinois man. Been rainy and cold last week. I can't complain about 50 degree days after this recent winter but the deadly heat is around the corner


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> Illinois man. Been rainy and cold last week. I can't complain about 50 degree days after this recent winter but the deadly heat is around the corner


Yeah, we've had unusually cooler weather this past week. It got into the lower 50s in the morning with blue skies and mid 60s all day. But our brutal 100+ temps and high humidity is right around the corner here, too.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Last summer I asked my office manager to show me our weekly credit card bill and she said "you realize you spent 300 on Gatorade last month..."


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol. Cleveland has had a few nice days but one brutal winter like never before and it has rained almost everyday. Hopefully those dog days are almost here!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> ...I am way to busy drinking crown and coke while I bull**** about nozzles on here with you guys.


That is a horrible thing to do to your Crown! My god man, have you no decency at all?!?!?!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

stecar said:


> Someone said we have the same setup as far as jesters. I used mine for the first time yest. There was a root in the line that had to be 1/4" thick. I tried like hell and could not cut through it. Any ideas?


My setup is the same as a Brute except I have the trailer version. We use the WH 90% of the time. Possible the only Achilles Heel of the Warthog is a single loos root, large or small. 

As you probably already know, the WH rotates slowly with the front nozzle scouring the perimeter of the pipe. This is its leg up on the Root Ranger. But when you get down to that last dangling root, it can sometimes dance around the jet and avoid being cut. The WH will cut damn near anything, but that anything must agree to stay still long enough to be cut. If you can get the position to target the entry point of the root, then you are home free. 

Another option is the Root Rat chain nozzle. It is the AT&T of nozzles. It likes to reach out and touch someone. There is no dancing to get away.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Does anyone running the brute actually get a full 4000 psi with their warthog? Mine only reaches about 3700

I like the root rat as well but damn do the screws wear out fast


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is in 6" clay on the first day we got our Root Rat. It had the wrong nozzle setup initially and was only running a little over 2K psi. It was slow but still effective. It has the right nozzles now and is running between 3500 and 3900. Very aggressive but almost always better from downstream and that is not always an option. 

We have the same issue the WH pressure. We never truly hit the 4K mark. Usually 3700 to 39 at best. Still it is over all the most versatile and effective head in the box. 

The Rat is a high maintenance little jewel. It goes from awesome to dammit in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice work. Do you use a extra water tank with your brute? I want to add at least a 50 if not a 100. Some of the older homes in my area have terrible pressure and I am constantly turning the machine off to catch up


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Jetting is no different than any other task. There is no silver bullet and every rule has an exception.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Stupid quest, how do u know when its out of water. I figured with the 12 gall reserve it would be fine only running it for less than a minute at a time.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

It sometimes takes five mins or more of the warhog sitting in one spot to cut out tough roots. If you can hear your machine running you will know when it's out of water. Terrible sound like the world is ending. 

Constant flow is needed on soft clogs as well such as grease or sludge. I posted pics a while back of tile grout I cut out of a 3" line. At times the machine was running for 10 mins or more between shut offs. Lucky the homeowner had good water pressure or they may have been **** out of luck


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> Nice work. Do you use a extra water tank with your brute? I want to add at least a 50 if not a 100. Some of the older homes in my area have terrible pressure and I am constantly turning the machine off to catch up


Mine is their Eagle 200. It has a 200gal tank. And even that can go quick on a tough job. Usually we can get a residential line without refilling. The longer/larger lines like mobile home parks sometimes take one or more refills.

The commercial work we do is why I went for the tank version. I don't regret it at all. I did not have room in the vans for the Brute anyway. And of course it is not exactly a light weight unit. That said, the Brute comes to the table with the same specs as mine so once it is running, it is just as effective.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

It took me time to learn how to work it (Big Brute), 9 gpm 4000 psi. With the 3/8" wart hog I'm cutting through roots as thick as my thumb. Any stragglers that are left gets the Picote chain cutters and the line is spotless. With this combination, as long as the water will drain there is nothing that is standing in my way. I sold my Root Ranger.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I sort of wish I had gotten the eagle. My brute is mounted in an enclosed trailer. I have room for a larger tank and will probably install one. I have toyed with the idea of rigging up fittings to fill my brute off my old tank of a Myers ram jet 600 gallon machine


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

stecar said:


> Someone said we have the same setup as far as jesters. I used mine for the first time yest. There was a root in the line that had to be 1/4" thick. I tried like hell and could not cut through it. Any ideas?


Position the head just in front of the roots and crank up the psi close to 4000, use slow and short 6" back and forth movement of the hose a few times should do the job.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Another option is *the Root Rat chain nozzle. It is the AT&T of nozzles. It likes to reach out and touch someone. There is no dancing to get away.*





plbgbiz said:


> This is in 6" clay on the first day we got our Root Rat. It had the wrong nozzle setup initially and was only running a little over 2K psi. It was slow but still effective. It has the right nozzles now and is running between 3509 and 3900. Very aggressive but almost always better from downstream and that is not always an option.
> 
> We have the same issue the WH pressure. We never truly hit the 4K mark. Usually 3700 to 39 at best. Still it is over all the most versatile and effective head in the box.
> 
> *The Rat is a high maintenance little jewel. It goes from awesome to dammit in a matter of seconds.*


Yep an awesome nozzle... 
And Reach Out And Touch Someone It Does....:laughing:
Anything protruding past the inside diameter of the pipe *will* be touched.... :yes:

Highly effective on roots, grease, and mineral & rust scale....

It opens up a whole series of "inventive" new uses to market the equipment.
We recently did a job at an industrial plant on a several hundred foot long line for one of their processes that was completely filled with a mineral deposit shutting down their line. The tech reps for the equipment were there, all the suits gathered round, they were talking about a possible lengthy shut down, riggers moving a machine the building had been built around, and a very ugly expensive time for the next couple of months...

They had called and asked if jetting would work and we had told them we thought it would, we'll come by for our 2 hour minimum + additional chain flail nozzle charge, and give it a try. After the 2 hours if it is working we'll continue, and if it isn't, we've tried...

Right off the bat the chain flail had stuff flying out of the pipe...
We were there a good part of the day and in the end we did a camera inspection finding the pipe to be nicely cleaned...

Our final invoice was one that I'd normally choke, and wonder how the customer was going to swallow that bill without a break of some sort. But, the customer was looking at the bill and thinking they had gotten quite the deal, and indeed they had considering their alternative, we don't exploit a situation like this with our pricing...

Our standard jetting rate is into 4 digits for the 2 hour minimum, with additional charges for a second man when we aren't jetting from right alongside the machine, and an additional charge for the chain flail with its higher operational/maintenance costs, with an additional hourly charge after the original 2 hours...

We'll be going back there yearly for scheduled PM's to avoid unscheduled shutdowns of their production, and the equipment tech reps asked us how far we'd travel to do additional work for them when needed. We gave them a range and told them we'd add on travel costs, and in addition further away we could sub contract work...

The chain flails have a higher operating cost than many nozzles but it opens a lot of new doors....

We use the Root Rat and Enz chain flails interchangeably on 1/2" hose from a US Jetting 4018, we recently started using a 3rd brand I'm not sure of the brand name, but it is less expensive to buy. I'll find out what it is, as well as how well it holds up and share that in the future...


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> It took me time to learn how to work it (Big Brute), 9 gpm 4000 psi. With the 3/8" wart hog I'm cutting through roots as thick as my thumb. Any stragglers that are left gets the Picote chain cutters and the line is spotless. With this combination, as long as the water will drain there is nothing that is standing in my way. I sold my Root Ranger.


Whenever I get a larger and more powerful set up than my cart jetter I will probably rely more on the nozzles you guys are referencing, the root rat, picote chain flail, and obviously the wh. I see the Root Ranger as the small cart jetter's answer for roots and for what traditionally a larger jetter would be needed for. Once you have a jetter that can pump 9 GPM you have so many more options than the RR. But for mine, that's it for cutting roots quickly and effectively.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> I sort of wish I had gotten the eagle. My brute is mounted in an enclosed trailer. I have room for a larger tank and will probably install one. I have toyed with the idea of rigging up fittings to fill my brute off my old tank of a Myers ram jet 600 gallon machine


Mine stays on the truck for the most part. If you have the room, this is how mine is hooked up to a 100 gallon tank. I leave the water on and never worry about running out of water.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Whenever I get a larger and more powerful set up than my cart jetter I will probably rely more on the nozzles you guys are referencing, the root rat, picote chain flail, and obviously the wh. I see the Root Ranger as the small cart jetter's answer for roots and for what traditionally a larger jetter would be needed for. Once you have a jetter that can pump 9 GPM you have so many more options than the RR. But for mine, that's it for cutting roots quickly and effectively.


I'll tend to agree with you on the Root Ranger being more effective on the smaller jetters, the Root Rat certainly looses some of its testicleez with the lower gpm's...

Likewise I wouldn't consider the Root Ranger to be an effective nozzle on a larger jetter where you have more than enough gpm to clean a line without having to concentrate the power of the jetter at a single spot to effectively clean the pipe...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a root rat sitting on the shelf in my shop because I wasn't paying attention and one of the screws broke in half leaving half the threads inside the nozzle. 

Anyone got a link to this picote chain?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> I have a root rat sitting on the shelf in my shop because I wasn't paying attention and one of the screws broke in half leaving half the threads inside the nozzle.
> 
> Anyone got a link to this picote chain?


I had 2 screws broke off in mine and they were really thrashed after trying to repair it myself. 

$75 at a local machine shop and it is as good as new.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Mine stays on the truck for the most part. If you have the room, this is how mine is hooked up to a 100 gallon tank. I leave the water on and never worry about running out of water.


Did you buy that tank from JNW?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If you are looking for a tank try Tractor Supply....


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

I have 2-55 gallon plastic drums. Flipped them upside down and used pvc to twin them in.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Well duh but I am pretty sure JNW sells one with all fittings and hoses ready go. Spend an extra dollar and get back into the field quicker less time in shop


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

$600 plus shipping.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That's not a bad price if it is 100 gallon with all needed fittings included


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I bought it from JNW at the time I bought the jetter so they did all the plumbing.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> It took me time to learn how to work it (Big Brute), 9 gpm 4000 psi. With the 3/8" wart hog I'm cutting through roots as thick as my thumb. Any stragglers that are left gets the Picote chain cutters and the line is spotless. With this combination, as long as the water will drain there is nothing that is standing in my way. I sold my Root Ranger.


What are you using from Picote? Are you also using one of their millers?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

100 gallon tank @ Tractor Supply $279.99
Bulkhead Fittings $10/ea
Ball Valves $15.99 each
Hose $1.99/ft
Hose Barbs $2.79
Ratchet Tiedown $6.99/ea

Seems like a good price...
Pick it all up and put it in today...
Use it tomorrow....:thumbup:


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> I have a root rat sitting on the shelf in my shop because I wasn't paying attention and one of the screws broke in half leaving half the threads inside the nozzle.
> 
> Anyone got a link to this picote chain?


http://www.lmktechnologies.com/lmk-products-equipment-picote-cutter-systems.php


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> http://www.lmktechnologies.com/lmk-products-equipment-picote-cutter-systems.php


Is the Picote adaptable to a jetter or cable machine?

-OR-

Does it have to be used with their milling machine?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I use the Picote for reinstatements of liners. On the drain cleaning side I use the chain cutters with a high speed drill. Knocks out roots, scale and anything in its way. I don't have the miller machine they recommend. An additional 12 grand.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.picotesolutions.com/#!video-library/c1sl5
Look through the video library. Click on the grinding chain link.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> http://www.picotesolutions.com/#!video-library/c1sl5
> Look through the video library. Click on the grinding chain link.


This one?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> I use the Picote for reinstatements of liners. On the drain cleaning side I use the chain cutters with a high speed drill. Knocks out roots, scale and anything in its way. I don't have the miller machine they recommend. An additional 12 grand.


What do you use for a rod to get it into position down the line?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

If you're talking about the grinding chain, it just attaches to the Picote cable that is connected to the hand drill. Shove it in the pipe till you hit the blockage and pull the trigger on the drill. The cable has a heavy duty free floating plastic sleeve over it that you can hold onto while the cable is spinning inside of it.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Is the Picote adaptable to a jetter or cable machine?
> 
> -OR-
> 
> Does it have to be used with their milling machine?


I have no idea. I just looked for the link.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

What he was trying to say is there is an inner cable inside og the plastic tube. We run ours with a big drill.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Seems limited looking at the website. It appears the longest one is 100'.

Am I missing something?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

You can coupling them together.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

http://youtu.be/p0Qe1NKDYIg

Made a before and after video the other day using only the warthog. Just made one quick pass out to the main then slowly pulled back inch by inch. 

Excuse the music. My employee who put it on youtube and my wife thought it made the video better. 

I would like some opinions on the joint around 35 foot if you guys wouldn't mind. After clearing the mass away I was a bit nervous about sending a 6" cutter down to remove the danglers due to the cracking.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Depending on the depth, I'd put the warthog back down there at 3000 psi. Mark the spot with tape and concentrate on that area. I've put it back back down in drains that looked worse than that and came out fine. I like to roll the dice though.


----------

